# Blood jelly found from my cat's stool.



## ccomaya (Dec 25, 2010)

One of my cats usually have soft stool, while another one has a firm one.

I found a bright red blood jelly with the cat's soft stool. I gave the cats bath on Sunday. Would that be from stress? Should I wait or get him checked right away?

Other than the stool condition, he looks his usual, alert, active, and curious himself.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I have seen similar things in the litter box of feral cats I am in the process of taming. It's alarming! Bloody mucus and even a bit of tissue.
The #1 suspect is worms. The animal rescue group I work with gave me a liquid de-wormer called Strongid (not sure of the spelling.) 
Cleared the problem right up. 
Yes, these symptoms were a new one to me too.


----------



## ccomaya (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Greenport ferals.

I took his mucousy stool to the vet and they found bad bacterial growth. They prescribed anti-biotic to him. I am a bit sensitive about this type of occasion because I believe the stool quality represents the quality of health.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That is excellent that you had the test done. I'm sure with the antibiotics the issue will be resolved. Yes, you often wonder why such things happen, but they do, all the time - UTIs in cats, for example.


----------

